# [Installation] Gentoo sur une CF

## Ulrar

Bonjour,

Je voudrais mettre gentoo sur une compact flash pour un system embarquer (sans piece mobile, donc pas de disque dur).

J'ai achetter deux adaptateur compact flash --> ide et deux compact flash.

En fait, j'ai un adaptateur et une carte que j'apellerai vieille parce que je les ai achetter en premiers.

Et deux neufs.

Je boot sur le livecd avec le vieil adaptateur et la vieille carte flash, et ça marche.

J'ai fait une installation qui boot, a un detail pres.

Tout ce qui touche a grub est extremement lent.

Trois quart d'heure pour booter (j'exagere pas ...).

Mais une fois que grub a fini son boulot, ça mache impec.

Apres, j'ai achetter une compact flash hight speed, je la met dans le vieil adaptateur, et je boot sur le livecd.

Elle est reconu dans le bios mais pas dans le livecd.

Bon, j'achette un nouvel adaptateur suportant l'UDMA,

j'y met la nouvelle carte hight speed, et meme chose, carte non detectée une fois booter.

Je me suis dis qu'il n'y avait peut etre pas le bon module sur le livecd, alors j'ai essayé une distribution plus grand public, apres tout ce qui est important c'est d'avoir un environement linux connecté au net, et de pouvoir chrooter.

Alors, ubuntu.

Et la, c'est exactement pareil, a quelque detail pres :

c'est tout le temps detecter dans le bios, et je rajoute a chaque fois all_generic_ide dans les options de boot sinon ça marche pas :

Carte neuve hight speed sur adaptateur neuf : ça boot, mais c'est pas detecté une fois booter.

Carte neuve hight speed sur adaptateur vieux : ça boot, mais c'est pas detecté une fois booter.

Vieille carte sur adaptateur neuf : ça boot pas, busybox,et c'est pas detecté.

Vieille carte sur adaptateur vieux : ça boot pas, busybox, et c'est pas detecté.

Bon, moi je suis perdu la, ça devrait etre detecté comme un disque ide, la vieille carte sous gentoo etait hda.

Mais la, rien ...

quelqu'un a deja eu ce genre de probleme ?

----------

## kwenspc

C'est quelle marque/modèle de cf? Pareil pour les adaptateurs ide? Ça semble être un soucis de configuration noyau.

----------

## Ulrar

La vieille carte, c'est une sandisk Ultra II (2 GB)

La nouvelle une Sony Compact flash UDMA 300x 45MB/s 2GB

La vieil adaptateur heu ... Mesa CF Adapt IVH

L'adaptateur neuf : IDE2CF-A1

Cette carte mere est une VIA EPIA pico ITX , le port IDE dessus est un port pour 2,5" , lecteur disquette.

Donc j'ai un adaptateur pour le rendre IDE pour le lecteur de carte flash (IDE pour disque dur standart, 40 broches il me semble).

Possibilité de l'alimenter, mais, c'est pour l'autre sens je suppose ? adapter un lecteur disquette en IDE 3,5" , mais dans ce sens la c'est la carte mere qui allimente, pas besoin de le brancher.

La carte est detectée dans le bios donc mes branchements sont bon je suppose ....

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Possibilité de l'alimenter, mais, c'est pour l'autre sens je suppose ? adapter un lecteur disquette en IDE 3,5" , mais dans ce sens la c'est la carte mere qui allimente, pas besoin de le brancher.
> 
> La carte est detectée dans le bios donc mes branchements sont bon je suppose ....

 

Je sais pas pour l'alim mais ça me semble bizarre que la nappe ide puisse alimenter la carte, t'es sur qu'il faut pas brancher l'alimentation? essais quand même.

Essais un disque normal sur ce port ide, juste pour tester voir si c'est pas l'adaptateur E-IDE/IDE qui déconne.

----------

## Ulrar

Je vais essayé de l'allimenter ouais mais c'est bizare quand meme, ça a marcher le premier coup sans.

Et pour le disque IDE,  ça sert a rien puisque le BIOS detecte la carte, non ? enfin j'sais pas ^^

----------

## Ulrar

Oui alors non !

J'ai allimenter l'adaptateur 40 <-> 44 broches et la, la carte s'auto allimente !

J'arrivais plus a l'eteindre donc j'ai debrancher son alim, et la suprise ... ça l'a pas empecher de fonctionnée !

Elle arrive a s'alimenter par le port IDE !

J'halucine.

En plus j'ai lu que l'alimentation IDE c'est la 20eme pin ... elle l'a pas la 20eme, elle fait office de detrompeur, elle a été enlevée .... normal, puisqu'elle est pas cencé etre allimentée par la.

Et ben si, elle y arrive quand meme !

ça c'est trop fort !

Bref, ça m'avance pas du tout, j'y arrive toujours pas.

Que je selectionne d'alimenter l'adaptateur CF <-> IDE par l'IDE ou par alimentation externe, aucun changement.

Que je selectionne d'envoyé 3,3 ou 5v dans la CF, aucun changement.

Bref, rien n'avance :/ .

----------

## kwenspc

Le soucis maintenant c'est de savoir si les contrôleurs sont bien détectés et gérés par Linux (car en effet que le bios les détectes ou nous, linux s'en fiche)

----------

## Ulrar

Hop, desolé j'etait plus la.

Bon, j'ai suivi tout un tuto pour mettre gentoo sur une CF (pour eviter au maximum les cycle d'ecriture sur la carte),

j'ai charger la carte, booter dessus avec qemu.

Grub me dis qu'il trouve pas le disque que je lui ai indiquer mais c'est normal, j'ai pas indiquer le bon, j'me suis planter.

Mais pour voir, j'ai mis la carte dans le lecteur et j'ai booter la pico itx, et ça lance meme pas grub.

"DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"

Le Bios le detecte comme un disque mais boot pas dessus ?  :Sad: 

EDIT : voila, j'ai regler le probleme de disque pour grub, ça boot avec qemu. Mais la carte ne veut toujours pas booter dessus  :Sad: 

Pourtant elle dois essayé parce qu'elle patinne un moment avec de me dire disk boot failure ...

----------

## Ulrar

ça inspire plus personne ? ^^ .

J'ai un debut de reponse.

La carte plait pas du tout au lecteur de carte, parce que j'ai essayé de lui mettre un mbr d'une autre carte qui elle marchait (lentement) et ça a rien changer.

Par contre mettre le mbr de la nouvelle carte sur la vieille n'a rien changer, elle marchait, lentement.

Je vien d'essayé une derniere tentative, j'ai copier tout ce qu'il y avait sur la carte neuve sur l'ancienne, et je boot dessus.

Ben elle est deja aller plus loin que l'autre, GRUB loading, please wait.

Bon, je saurai si ça marche completement dans trois quart d'heure !

Et c'est ce probleme qu'il faut que j'elucide maintenant, trois quart d'heure, c'est trop !

Et surtout, pourquoi ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Ulrar wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et surtout, pourquoi ?

 

Le bios de la CM?

As tu essayés de connecter le lecteur et la carte sur une CM différente et d'essayer de booter?

----------

## Ulrar

J'y ai penser mais me manque un connecteur ...

Le lecteur de CF a un port IDE femelle.

Les nappes dans les PC sont femelles aussi.

La il est brancher directement sur l'IDE mal de la pico ITX mais pas de place dans une tour  :Sad: 

----------

## Ulrar

Bon bah ...

abandont du projet.

Ou au moin mise en pose, jusqu'a ce que quelqu'un d'autre puisse le reprendre.

Enfin si quelqu'un voit une solution, ça m'interesse quand meme, pour savoir ou j'ai foirée.

Merci quand meme pour toute l'aide !

----------

